# Anyone using Finnex FugeRay Planted+ 48"



## Bryk (Feb 26, 2013)

If you want very low light at substrate, 1 fixture, medium low is 2 fixtures, medium high would be 3 fixtures (of the planted+).

I have 2 planted+ on a 55G, 1 planted+ with a ray2 on a 37G, one fugeray and monster ray on a low light 46G anubias/java fern/moss tank. I will shortly be having 2 4'ers and 2 3'ers on a custom 100G extra long 90"x14"x18".


----------



## Quack? (Dec 29, 2013)

Hmm, that was my concern as well. I can't dump hundreds of dollars into this at the moment. What about the Ray II for now, and perhaps supplement with a planted+ down the line?


----------



## Sluuuder (Feb 7, 2012)

Dang... I was also looking into the planted + for my 55 g. Maybe just running a RayII at first then start running a planted + with it later down the line would do? That should help the most since you'll have high light then put in the red spectrum later to get an awesome setup.


----------



## Quack? (Dec 29, 2013)

If anyone running 48" RayII or planted+ could comment on this, would be much appreciated. Every time my 4x old school t12 VHOs turn on I cringe... currently 2x actinic and 2x ultra white (inherited from a saltwater setup).


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

With that tank you would need minimum of two lights just for even lighting.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Even 3 rayIIs would only give you low to med light in a tank that wide and that tall. The finnex are great for setups under 17 inches in height, once you go deeper the PAR values drop off significantly.


----------



## 1987 (Jan 27, 2007)

If you had the time I would go halide see if anyone is selling them on craigslist. That is a reeeeeallly deep tank. You will end up spending a ton on leds. They are still pretty expensive if you are on a tight budget


----------



## Quack? (Dec 29, 2013)

Hmm, so my best bet may be to just go 4x full spectrum on the existing t12 VHO setup it sounds like? I didn't realize it would take that much.


----------



## 1987 (Jan 27, 2007)

right now in a tank that is 65 gallons and 24" tall the par level from the top of the tank down to 20" with two 65 watt power compact long tubes goes from 220 to 48. So you can imagine as you drop down another 24" how much that would go down


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

On my 90 gallon 24" tall 48" wide tank I run 2 ray 2 and 1 monster ray to obtain high light and reds. I love it, fish pop reds work well. Plant growth tbd I have yet to plant it as I am transitioning tanks


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Quack? (Dec 29, 2013)

To be clear, the tank is 24" deep, 48" long. I might have written them in the wrong format - sorry about that. I've found a couple of full spectrum VHO bulbs from the LFS, but they won't last.

So I need to get to a PAR of 40-60 (I'm not wanting high-tech, so I'll stick to the low-mid light plants). 2 feet deep, 2 feet wide. I was thinking Ray II and Planted+, possibly adding a second RayII later on. Would this be sufficient for moderate growth for now, until I can get a second RayII?


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Quack? said:


> I was thinking Ray II and Planted+, possibly adding a second RayII later on. Would this be sufficient for moderate growth for now, until I can get a second RayII?


I think two would be fine for low-med light, either one rayII and one planted+, or two rayIIs. If you add a third you'd be getting into the med-high range.


----------



## goldsguy (Jan 2, 2014)

I also have a 120 gallon 24" deep tank. I have the 48" Marineland Aquatic LED fixture. 

Wanted to add another LED and looked into Finnex. I tried both the Planted+ and the Ray2. I ended up keeping the Ray2 as I figured I could always reduce lighting with screening. 

What would be your opinion of my lighting level with the Marineland and the Ray2?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goldsguy (Jan 2, 2014)

I had borrowed a PAR meter and posted results on this thread. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=531514


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

i have 75g (4 foot tank)
finnex planted plus suspended 21" above the substrate. this is low tech tank, no co2 or excel. at 21" with these specs the light needs to be raised a bit more. its too intense at this height imo.

if your wanted a high tech pressurized system with 1 planted plus it won't be enough. you will want a minimum two fixture


----------



## billfromreading (Dec 17, 2010)

I just purchased 2 planted+ 48" for my 90g, replacing an Orbit fixture with 4 T5's and 2 150 HQI halos. The Orbit was way too much for what I needed, and I had to cut down on the halos to 4 hours a day. 

But I am not sure if two Finnex fixtures are enough, and I have ordered a 3rd, MonsterRay to give me some added color that I had with my Gieseman T5's. Early impression is that they are not very bright, but may be my eyes being used to the halos. 


I am going to let the 3 Finnexes run for awhile to see what happens to my plants.

Right now I have all rooted plants, and do not have any ground cover, tank is a planted Discus tank. I do use CO2 injection, and dose lightly with Flourish and heavily with Excel. 

I would welcome anyone else's opinion or thoughts.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

That seems like a ton of light for a non pressurized tank.

What height of tank?

What height between lights and substrate?

I have 1 planted+ and its 24" for my low tech 75g


----------

